# Σαράντα χρόνια (και) χωρίς τους Μπιτλς...



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Πολλά είναι. Αλλά είχαμε πει με μερικούς εδώ να ξεκινήσουμε ένα νήμα για τους Μπιτλς αποκλειστικά. Όχι τόσο με γιουτιουμπάκια, που έρχεται μετά η αστυνομία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και τα αφαιρεί, μη και φτωχύνουν οι εταιρείες. Αλλά με πιο προσωπικά πράγματα. Προς το παρόν, για να μη χάνουμε τις επετείους, αναδημοσιεύουμε το σύντομο κομμάτι από το χτεσινό Βήμα για τα 40 χρόνια από την ημερομηνία που ανακοινώθηκε η διάλυση του συγκροτήματος


*40 χρόνια με τους Μπιτλς... χωρίς τους Μπιτλς 
Σαν σήμερα, το 1970, ανακοινώθηκε η διάλυση του βρετανικού συγκροτήματος που άλλαξε για πάντα την ποπ μουσική 
*ΣΑΚΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 
Το Βήμα Σάββατο 10 Απριλίου 2010 
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=4&artId=324872&dt=10/04/2010

Όπως πολύ επιτυχημένα έχει ειπωθεί στο ΒΒC, «οι Μπιτλς μπορεί να άλλαξαν το πρόσωπο της κοινωνίας όπως τουλάχιστον το ξέραμε ως τότε —κάποιοι λένε ότι άλλαξαν τον κόσμο— αλλά ένα πράγμα είναι σίγουρο: ήξεραν πώς να γράψουν ένα καλό τραγούδι». Η πορεία τους κράτησε μόλις μία δεκαετία, με τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια τα τέσσερα μέλη του συγκροτήματος να μιλούν... με το ζόρι μεταξύ τους: οι σχέσεις του *Μακ Κάρτνεϊ *με τη _Λίντα _και του _Λένον _με τη *Γιόκο Ονο *ώθησαν την κατάσταση ακόμη περισσότερο στα άκρα, η ασυμφωνία του τρομερού διδύμου Λένον–Μακ Κάρτνεϊ είχε πάρει πλέον τη μορφή μονομαχίας και, το κυριότερο, και οι τέσσερις ατένιζαν το μέλλον... κατ’ ιδίαν, ηχογραφώντας πλέον το προσωπικό τους υλικό. 

Η αρχή του τέλους ήρθε στις 10 Απριλίου του 1970. 
Ήταν σαν σήμερα που ο Μακ Κάρτνεϊ ανακοίνωσε στον διεθνή Τύπο τη διάλυση των Μπιτλς. Στην ερώτηση «είναι αυτό το άλμπουμ (σ.σ.: το πρώτο προσωπικό του) ένα διάλειμμα από τους Μπιτλς ή το ξεκίνημα σόλο καριέρας;» απάντησε: «Ο χρόνος θα δείξει. Ένα σόλο άλμπουμ σημαίνει την αρχή μιας σόλο καριέρας». Όταν μάλιστα ρωτήθηκε αν η διάλυση των Μπιτλς ήταν προσωρινή ή μόνιμη, εξαιτίας προσωπικών ή μουσικών διαφορών, ο Μακ Κάρτνεϊ είπε: «Προσωπικές διαφορές, επιχειρηματικές διαφορές, μουσικές διαφορές... αλλά πάνω απ’ όλα επειδή θέλω να έχω πιο ποιοτικό χρόνο με την οικογένειά μου. Προσωρινά ή μόνιμα; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω». 
Στις 17 Απριλίου της ίδιας χρονιάς κυκλοφόρησε το άλμπουμ με τον καθαρό και ξάστερο τίτλο «ΜcCartney», ενώ τρεις ημέρες νωρίτερα ο Τζον Λένον είχε δηλώσει στο περιοδικό «Rolling Stone» για τον πρώην «κολλητό» του: «Δεν περνάει το δικό του, γι’ αυτό προτιμά να δημιουργήσει χάος. Τον περασμένο χρόνο κυκλοφόρησα τέσσερα άλμπουμ και δεν είπα μία γαμ... λέξη για διάλυση». Στη συνέχεια ειπώθηκαν ακόμη περισσότερα, απ’ όλα τα μέλη του γκρουπ. Ο επίλογος γράφτηκε στις 31 Δεκεμβρίου, όταν ο Μακ Κάρτνεϊ υπέβαλε μήνυση για τη διάλυση των Μπιτλς. 

Η προσφορά των Μπιτλς στην ιστορία της ποπ μουσικής αλλά και της μουσικής γενικότερα είναι δύσκολο να οριοθετηθεί. Πέρα από την επανάσταση που έφεραν στη μεταπολεμική συντηρητική κοινωνία, υπήρξαν πρωτοπόροι σε όλους του τομείς που αφορούσαν την ηχογράφηση. Ήταν το πρώτο συγκρότημα που χρησιμοποίησε το στούντιο ως εργαλείο, χτίζοντας πολύπλοκες ενορχηστρώσεις σε πολυκάναλες κονσόλες και εισάγοντας στοιχεία αβανγκάρντ — χάρη και στον ιδιοφυή παραγωγό τους *Τζορτζ* *Μάρτιν*. Ηταν επίσης το πρώτο συγκρότημα που δεν περιορίστηκε στο είδος μουσικής με το οποίο επιβλήθηκε, αλλά διαπέρασε τα όρια, εξερευνώντας τη φολκ, την ινδική και την κλασική μουσική. 

Πρώτοι εκείνοι έκαναν πραγματικότητα την ιδέα του concept άλμπουμ, κυκλοφορώντας το 1967 το «Sgt. Ρepper’s Lonely Ηearts Βand Club» και επηρεάζοντας δεκάδες μελλοντικούς ποπ-ροκ σταρ, από τον *Ντέιβιντ Μπάουι*, τον *Έλτον Τζον *και τους Ρink Floyd ως τους Smashing Ρumpkins. Τη δεκαετία του 1990 ο ήχος τους γνώρισε τη μεγαλύτερη αναβίωση από μια σειρά σημαντικών συγκροτημάτων, κυρίως από το Μάντσεστερ, με πιο δημοφιλείς τους Οasis. Οι Μπιτλς παραμένουν το μοναδικό συγκρότημα στην ιστορία της μουσικής του οποίου οι δίσκοι δεν έχουν πάψει να πωλούνται στην υψηλότερη τιμή, ακριβώς επειδή το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου γι’ αυτούς παραμένει αμείωτο. Όσο για τις πρόσφατες επανακυκλοφορίες της δισκογραφίας τους σε δύο πολυτελείς κασετίνες, έγιναν ανάρπαστες. 

*Πριν και μετά την Βeatlemania
*
Ήταν τόση η επίδραση των Μπιτλς στις νεανικές κουλτούρες της εποχής τους ώστε η πολιτισμική ιστορία να έχει ήδη δημιουργήσει τον νέο όρο: ΒΒΕ, δηλαδή Βefore Βeatles Εra (Εποχή πριν από τους Μπιτλς). Ο όρος δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με τη μουσική, αλλά με έναν ολόκληρο τρόπο ζωής που ορίζεται από τον αντικομφορμισμό, το άνοιγμα προς άλλους πολιτισμούς, την κατάλυση των ταμπού, την αμφισβήτηση των κατεστημένων αξιών και συστημάτων κτλ., δηλαδή έναν τρόπο ζωής που «θεσμοποίησαν» οι νεανικές εξεγέρσεις της δεκαετίας του 1960, με κορυφαία την εξέγερση του Μάη του ’68. Ο βρετανός ιστορικός *Τόνι Τζουντ*, σε άρθρο του στο τελευταίο τεύχος της αμερικανικής επιθεώρησης «Τhe Νew Υork Review of Βooks»_, _χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο ΒΒΕ για να τοποθετήσει τον εαυτό του σε μια κουλτούρα που δεν είχε ακόμη επηρεαστεί από τις αλλαγές που έφεραν οι Μπιτλς. 

*Σκαθάρια στο Ιnternet 
*Αν πληκτρολογήσει κανείς τη λέξη «Βeatles», θα εμφανιστούν εκατομμύρια αποτελέσματα. 

*www.thebeatles.com. *Περιέχει λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με την ιστορία του συγκροτήματος, τη μουσική τους, τις ταινίες τους, τα νέα τους, τα τελευταία projects, φωτογραφίες, βίντεο αλλά και σχετικά links.

*www.iamthebeatles.com. *Αυτοδιαφημίζεται ως το μοναδικό site όπου μπορεί κανείς να βρει τα πάντα σχετικά με τους Μπιτλς.

*www.thebeatlesrockband.com.* Ο χρήστης μπορεί να δει τους Μπιτλς μέσα από το αμφίδρομο παιχνίδι Rock Βand. 

*www.beatles.gr. *Η ελληνική ιστοσελίδα για τους Μπιτλς, την οποία επιμελείται ο Αθανάσιος Αθανασιάδης, δεν υστερεί σε ποιότητα και πληροφορίες. 

*Βραβεία και αναγνώριση 
*Το 1965 η βασίλισσα *Ελισάβετ *τίμησε τα τέσσερα μέλη των Μπιτλς χρίζοντάς τα Μέλη του Τάγματος της Βρετανικής Αυτοκρατορίας. 

Χάρη στην ταινία «Let Ιt Βe» κέρδισαν το Όσκαρ στην κατηγορία πρωτότυπου τραγουδιού για ταινία. Συνολικά έχουν κερδίσει επτά Γκράμι και 15 βρετανικά αντίστοιχα, τα «Ιvor Νovello». 

Ως σήμερα έχουν πουλήσει παγκοσμίως περίπου 1 δισεκατομμύριο δίσκους, περισσότερους από κάθε άλλον καλλιτέχνη ή συγκρότημα, ενώ στις ΗΠΑ μετρούν έξι διαμαντένια άλμπουμ (πωλήσεις άνω των 10 εκατομμυρίων αντιτύπων), 24 πολυπλατινένια, 39 πλατινένια (1 εκατομμύριο πωλήσεις) και 45 χρυσά. Στη Βρετανία έχουν τέσσερα πολυπλατινένια, τέσσερα πλατινένια, οκτώ χρυσά και ένα ασημένιο. 

Το 1988 μπήκαν στο Rock and Roll Ηall Οf Fame. 

Περιελήφθησαν στη λίστα του περιοδικού «Τime» με τους ανθρώπους που είχαν τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή τον 20ό αιώνα. ​


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Βιαστικά, σήμερα, παρότι δεν προτιμάμε τα γιουτουμπάκια εδώ (άλλωστε, έχουμε ξεχωριστό νήμα γι' αυτά), αλλά ο τίτλος του νήματος μού θύμισε τον πρώτο στίχο του:

_Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band / With A Little Help From My Friends_




 
It was _forty_ years ago today...
​ 



​ 
Για το εξώφυλλό του, λίγα πολλά λόγια από τη Wikipedia, για όποιους έχουν όρεξη να διαβάζουν κατεβατά:​ 
The Grammy Award-winning album packaging was art-directed by Robert Fraser, designed by Peter Blake and his wife Jann Haworth, and photographed by Michael Cooper. It featured a colourful collage of life-sized cardboard models of famous people on the front of the album cover and lyrics printed on the back cover, the first time this had been done on a British pop LP. The Beatles themselves, in the guise of the Sgt. Pepper band, were dressed in custom-made military-style outfits made of satin dyed in day-glo colours. The suits were designed by Manuel Cuevas. [...]​According to Blake, the original concept was to create a scene that showed the Sgt. Pepper band performing in a park; this gradually evolved into its final form, which shows the Beatles, as the Sgt. Pepper band, surrounded by a large group of their heroes, rendered as lifesized cut-out figures. Also included were wax-work figures of the Beatles as they appeared in the early '60s, borrowed from Madame Tussauds.
In keeping with the park concept, the foreground of the scene is a floral display incorporating the word "Beatles" spelt out in flowers. Also present are several affectations from the Beatles' homes including small statues belonging to Lennon and Harrison, a small portable TV set and a trophy. A young delivery boy who provided the flowers for the photo session was allowed to contribute a guitar made of yellow hyacinths. Although it has long been rumoured that some of the plants in the arrangement were cannabis plants, this is untrue.
At the edge of the scene is a Shirley Temple doll wearing a sweater in homage to the Rolling Stones (who would return the tribute by having the Beatles hidden in the cover of their own _Their Satanic Majesties Request_ LP later that year).
The collage depicted more than 70 famous people, including writers, musicians, film stars and (at Harrison's request) a number of Indian gurus. The final grouping included Marlene Dietrich, Carl Gustav Jung, W.C. Fields, Diana Dors, Bob Dylan, Marilyn Monroe, Aldous Huxley, Karlheinz Stockhausen, Sigmund Freud, Aleister Crowley, Edgar Allan Poe, Karl Marx, Oscar Wilde, William S. Burroughs, Marlon Brando, Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy, and controversial comedian Lenny Bruce. Also included was the image of the original Beatles bass player, the late Stuart Sutcliffe. Pete Best said in a later NPR interview that Lennon borrowed family medals from his mother Mona for the shoot, on condition that he did not lose them. Adolf Hitler, Mahatma Gandhi, and Jesus Christ were requested by Lennon, but ultimately they were left out, even though a cutout of Hitler was in fact made. [...]
The collage created legal worries for EMI's legal department, which had to contact the people who were still living to obtain their permission. Mae West initially refused — famously asking "What would I be doing in a lonely hearts club?" — but she relented after the Beatles sent her a personal letter. Actor Leo Gorcey requested payment for inclusion on the cover, so his image was removed. An image of Mohandas Gandhi was also removed at the request of EMI (it was airbrushed out), who had a branch in India and were fearful that it might cause offence there. Lennon had asked to include images of Jesus Christ and Adolf Hitler, though neither was included through fear of causing offence. Nonetheless a cutout was made of Hitler and can be clearly seen leaning against the wall in pictures of the photographic session. Most of the suggestions for names to be included came from McCartney, Lennon and Harrison, with additional suggestions from Blake and Fraser (Starr demurred and let the others choose). Beatles manager Brian Epstein had serious misgivings, stemming from the scandalous US Butcher Cover controversy the previous year, going so far as to give a note reading "Brown paper bags for Sgt. Pepper" to Nat Weiss as his last wish.
The collage was assembled by Blake and his wife during the last two weeks of March 1967 at the London studio of photographer Michael Cooper, who took the cover shots on 30 March 1967 in a three-hour evening session. The package was a "gatefold" album cover, that is, the album could be opened like a book to reveal a large picture of the Fab Four in costume against a yellow background. The reason for the gate fold was that the Beatles originally planned to fill two LPs for the release. The designs had already been approved and sent to be printed when they realised they would only have enough material for one LP. [...]
The final bill for the cover was £2,868 5s 3d (equivalent to £38,823 today), a staggering sum for the time. It has been estimated that this was 100 times the average cost for an album cover in those days.​ 
Ο κατάλογος των προσώπων και αντικειμένων που εμφανίζονται στο εξώφυλλο βρίσκεται εδώ.
Περισσότερα γι' αυτό και τα άλλα εξώφυλλα δίσκων των Beatles, εδώ.​ 
Επίσης, άλλα δυο εξώφυλλα εξαιρετικών δίσκων, εμπνευσμένα από το παραπάνω.​ 
Their Satanic Majesties Request των Rolling Stones (1967)





​ 
και We're Only In It For The Money του Frank Zappa (1968):
​





In 1967, Zappa conceived an album, _Our Man in Nirvana_, which would combine the music of his band The Mothers of Invention with comedy routines by Lenny Bruce (who had performed with Zappa at The Fillmore in 1966). However, when _Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band_ was released and hugely touted as the first concept album, Zappa, who already had released two (which Paul McCartney later stated had influenced _Sgt. Pepper_) felt compelled to respond. Also, Zappa noticed its cultural effect, and felt that the then-popular flower power scene had and would continue to have a major influence on popular culture. Consequently, he decided to produce instead a satirical album that parodied every cynical aspect of the fad, _Sgt. Pepper_, and 1960s US society.​ 
Όσο για τα concept albums, από εδώ:​Perhaps the first examples from rock were the albums of The Ventures. Starting from 1961's _Colorful Ventures_ (each song had a color in the title), the group was known for issuing records throughout the 1960s whose tracks revolved around central themes, including surf music, country, outer space, TV themes, and psychedelic music. Ray Charles also issued his _Modern Sounds_ recordings, which departed from his well-known R&B and soul style to conceptually country music records.
In 1966, several rock releases were arguably concept albums in the sense that they presented a set of thematically-linked songs - and they also instigated other rock artists to consider using the album format in a similar fashion: The Beach Boys' _Pet Sounds_ was a masterful musical portrayal of Brian Wilson's state of mind at the time (and a major inspiration to Paul McCartney). Although it has a unified theme in its emotional content, the writers (Brian Wilson and Tony Asher) have said continuously that it was not necessarily intended to be a narrative. However, later in 1966, Brian Wilson had begun work on the _Smile_ album, which _was_ intended as a narrative. The album was scrapped before completion, only to be revived in the 2000s. The Mothers of Invention's sardonic farce about rock music and America as a whole, _Freak Out!_ by Frank Zappa and _Face to Face_ by The Kinks, the first collection of Ray Davies's idiosyncratic character studies of ordinary people are conceptually oriented albums. However, out of the albums above, only Pet Sounds attracted a huge commercial audience.
This all changed with The Beatles' most celebrated album _Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band_ in June 1967. With the release of _Sgt. Pepper_, the notion of the concept album came to the forefront of the popular and critical mind, with the earlier prototypes and examples from Traditional pop music and other genres sometimes forgotten. The phrase entered the popular lexicon, and a "concept album" - the term became imbued with the notion of artistic purpose - was inherently considered to be more creative or worthy of attention than a mere collection of new songs. This perception of course related to the intent of the artist rather than the specific content.

Ξέρω, βιαστικά είπα , αλλά το θέμα με καταγοητεύει· πολλές αγάπες μου μαζεμένες: μουσική, στίχοι, cover art, ψιχία πληροφορίας...


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 11, 2010)

Why the Beatles still matter after 40 years

^Άρθρο από τους Times με την αφορμή της επετείου των 40 χρόνων από την διάλυση του συγκροτήματος. Έχει και ένα ενδιαφέρον βίντεο, αλλά όχι και κώδικα κρεβατώματος (embedded) για να το βάλω εδώ...


----------



## Marinos (Apr 13, 2010)

Μια και ήρθε ο λόγος στα concept albums, κάπου θυμάμαι ότι οι Jethro Tull έφτιαξαν το Thick as a brick (ή το Passion Play; δεν είμαι βέβαιος, και τα δύο είναι κόνσεπτ) επειδή η κριτική χαρακτήρισε concept album το Aqualung, με αποτέλεσμα ο Ίαν Άντερσον να θελήσει να δείξει _τι εστί κόνσεπτ άλμπουμ_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2010)

@ Μαρίνος: To Thick as a Brick.


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2010)

Ο Ίαν Άντερσον τράβηξε αρκετά από τους μουσικούς κριτικούς, αντίθετα με το κοινό που τον λάτρεψε _ειδικά_ στα έργα που κακολόγησαν οι κριτικοί. Ιδού και μια λεπτομέρεια που δεν έχει περάσει στη Βικιπαίδεια: Όταν βγήκε το _Thick as a Brick_, οι κριτικοί το χαρακτήρισαν κατώτερο έργο, προερχόμενο μάλιστα από το συγκρότημα που είχε βγάλει ένα _Aqualung_· όταν βγήκε το _Passion Play_, οι κριτικοί πάλι το χαρακτήρισαν κατώτερο, ειδικά προερχόμενο από το συγκρότημα που είχε βγάλει ένα _Thick as a Brick_. Στην Ελλάδα, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, και τα δύο άλμπουμ δεν έκαναν τη μεγάλη επιτυχία που γνώρισε το _Aqualung_· αποδείχθηκαν κάπως δύσπεπτα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2010)

*Μεταπτυχιακό στους Μπιτλς*
Πανεπιστήμιο Hope, Μ. Βρετανία

Το διάσημο βρετανικό συγκρότημα αρέσει σε πολύ κόσμο. Για κάποιους τα τραγούδια τους είναι κομμάτι της ζωής τους, κάποιοι άλλοι θα μπορούσαν ακόμα και να δολοφονήσουν τον Τζον Λένον από την «αγάπη» τους γι’ αυτόν. Πρέπει όμως να ανήκεις σε ξεχωριστή κατηγορία θαυμαστών για να κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό στους Fab Four. Και το Πανεπιστήμιο Hope του Λίβερπουλ, της γενέτειρας των Μπιτλς, φαίνεται να γνωρίζει αρκετούς με τέτοιες σκέψεις. Πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο λοιπόν ανακοίνωσε ότι την ακαδημαϊκή χρονιά 2009-2010 θα ξεκινούσε τις εργασίες του το πρώτο μεταπτυχιακό με τίτλο «Μπιτλς, ποπ μουσική και κοινωνία». Στα μαθήματά του περιλαμβάνονται από τα τραγούδια του συγκροτήματος μέχρι την επίδρασή τους στη μόδα και τη νεανική κουλτούρα και, σύμφωνα με τους υπεύθυνους, «όποιος ολοκληρώσει το μεταπτυχιακό θα διαπιστώσει ότι ξεχωρίζει από τον σωρό». Εκτός βέβαια αν στο μέλλον βρεθεί κάποιος με διδακτορικό στους Ρόλινγκ Στόοουνς.

_Ταχυδρόμος _25.09.2010


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2011)

...
*Yellow Submarine* (full film)


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

...
*Help!* (full film @1080p)


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
For a white Christmas, the _*White Album*:_ 





 
Back in the USSR﻿ - 0:00 / Dear Prudence - 2:43 / Glass Onion - 6:39 / Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - 8:57 / Wild Honey Pie - 12:06 / The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill - 13:07 / While My Guitar Gently Weeps - 16:13 / Happiness is a Warm Gun - 20:59 / Martha My Dear - 23:42 / I'm So Tired - 26:11 / Blackbird - 28:14 / Piggies - 30:32 / Rocky Raccoon - 32:37 / Don't Pass Me By - 36:18 / Why Don't We Do It in the Road? - 40:00 / I Will - 41:42 / Julia - 43:28 / Birthday - 46:23 / Yer Blues - 49:05 / Mother Nature's Son - 53:06 / Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - 55:55 / Sexy Sadie - 58:19 / Helter Skelter - 1:01:34 / Long, Long,﻿ Long - 1:06:05 / Revolution 1 - 1:09:09 / Honey Pie - 1:13:25 / Savoy Truffle - 1:16:06 / Cry Baby Cry - 1:19:02 / Revolution 9 - 1:22:13 / Good Night - 1:30:27


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2012)

...
*Revolver*






_Taxman_ 0:00 / Eleanor Rigby 2:39 / I'm Only Sleeping 4:47 / Love You To 7:49 / Here, There and Everywhere 10:50 / 
Yellow Submarine﻿ 13:16 / She Said She Said 15:56 / Good Day Sunshine 18:34 / And Your Bird Can Sing 20:43 / For No One 22:45 / Doctor Robert 24:47 / I Want to Tell You 27:03 / Got to Get You into My Life 29:32 / Tomorrow Never Knows 32:04


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
_*Love*_ is a Grammy Award-winning soundtrack remix album of music recorded by The Beatles, released in November 2006. It features music compiled and remixed as a mashup for the Cirque du Soleil show of the same name. The album was produced by George Martin and his son Giles Martin, who said, "What people will be hearing on the album is a new experience, a way of re-living the whole Beatles musical lifespan in a very condensed period." 
_Love_ contains elements from 130 individual commercially released and demo recordings of The Beatles, and is a complex remix and polymix of multiple songs known as a _mashup_. [...]






"Because" – 2:44 / "Get Back" – 2:05 / "Glass Onion" – 1:20 / "Eleanor Rigby" (with "Julia" transition) – 3:05 / "I Am the Walrus" – 4:28 / "I Want to Hold Your Hand" – 1:22 / "Drive My Car"/"The Word"/"What You're Doing" – 1:54 / "Gnik Nus" – 0:55 / "Something" (with "Blue Jay Way" transition) (George Harrison) – 3:29 / "Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite!"/"I Want You (She's So Heavy)"/"Helter Skelter" – 3:22 / "Help!" – 2:18 / "Blackbird"/"Yesterday" – 2:31 / "Strawberry Fields Forever" – 4:31 / "Within You Without You"/"Tomorrow Never Knows" (Harrison, Lennon–McCartney) – 3:07 / "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" – 4:10 / "Octopus's Garden" (Richard Starkey) – 3:18 / "Lady Madonna" – 2:56 / "Here Comes the Sun" (with "The Inner Light" transition) (Harrison) – 4:18 / "Come Together"/"Dear Prudence" (with "Cry Baby Cry" transition) – 4:45 / "Revolution" – 2:14 (CD version) / 3:23 (DVD and iTunes version) / "Back in the U.S.S.R." – 1:53 (CD version) / 2:34 (DVD and iTunes version) / "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" (Harrison) – 3:46 / "A Day in the Life" – 5:08 / "Hey Jude" – 3:58 / "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise)" – 1:22 / "All You Need Is Love" – 3:39 


Beatles smash hits now a mashup 
What's to Love 
For those of us who listened to mono vinyl when that was all there was to listen to, the Digital Surround Sound treatment is breathtaking. It is less like listening to the radio or stereo, more like sitting in the studio during the sessions wearing a pair of high end headphones. 
"New" versions -- like an a capella "Because," a gentler "While My Guitar Gently Weeps," combined live and studio recordings of "I Want to Hold Your Hand" -- are intriguing and fun. 
The overall effect of all this sonic trickery is perfectly in keeping with the experimental nature of much of the band's post-Beatlemania work.
[...]
Bottom Line
Me? I like having the best of both worlds: the music that was so much a part of the fabric of my misspent youth, updated, modernized, and expertly played around with by the only people who could have possibly pulled it off.

The Beatles - 'Love' 
[...] During a playback of "Come Together," McCartney leaned over to Starr and said, "I remember that. We were really good on that day." 
Starr said hearing the finished product was powerful for him and that "I even heard things I'd forgotten we'd recorded."


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
*The Concert for Bangladesh* (or Bangla Desh, as the country name was misspelled originally) was the name for two benefit concerts organised by _George_ _Harrison_ and _Ravi Shankar_, held at noon and at 7pm on Sunday, 1 August 1971, playing to a total of 40,000 people at Madison Square Garden in New York City. The shows were organised to raise international awareness and fund relief efforts for refugees from East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) following the 1970 Bhola cyclone and atrocities during Bangladesh Liberation War. The event was the first ever benefit concert of such a magnitude. It featured a supergroup of performers that included Harrison himself, fellow ex-Beatle _Ringo Starr, Bob Dylan, Eric Clapton, Billy Preston, Leon Russell_ and the band _Badfinger_; in addition, Shankar and another legend of Indian music, _Ali Akbar Khan_, performed a separate set. Decades later, Shankar would say of the overwhelming success of the event: "In one day, the whole world knew the name of Bangladesh. It was a fantastic occasion, and I think it was the first of its kind." 







Concert programme
Ravi Shankar and the sarodist Ali Akbar Khan opened the concert with recital of Indian music consisting of the dhun "Bangla Dhun".

Except for brief support roles in both the Delaney and Bonnie and Friends band and John Lennon's Plastic Ono Band, in December 1969, it was George Harrison's first live appearance before a paying audience since the Beatles had quit touring in August 1966. His friend Eric Clapton, whose short-lived group Derek and the Dominos had split acrimoniously earlier in 1971, was still in the grip of a heroin addiction, and had been unable to attend any rehearsals until the final soundcheck. The UNICEF shows marked the first live performances of Harrison's Beatle classics "While My Guitar Gently Weeps", "Here Comes the Sun" and "Something", and for his more recent global hit "My Sweet Lord".

Bob Dylan made his first stage appearance since the Isle of Wight Festival in August 1969. Apart from sitting in for a few numbers with The Band at a 1971/1972 New Year's Eve concert, and an unannounced appearance backing John Prine on harmonica at a Greenwich Village club, he would not play live again until January 1974.

Not unlike folk music concerts of the late 1960s, the program of songs presented had generally spiritual/religious overtones or socially reflective qualities. However, Leon Russell's electrifying performance of "Jumpin' Jack Flash"/"Young Blood" was a standout exception, and helped to cement the musical roots of the Concert for Bangladesh squarely to the era's rock and roll genre.

Other notable musicians contributing to the star power of the event included Billy Preston, Klaus Voormann, Jim Keltner, Badfinger, Carl Radle, Jesse Ed Davis and a horn section put together by Jim Horn. Don Preston, Don Nix and a host of other backing singers were brought in by Russell, who directed the stage band behind "master-of-ceremonies" Harrison. 

Performances in the film...


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Μάστορα, με έχεις τσακίσει μ' αυτά τα ταξίδια στο μακρινό παρελθόν. Μια χαρά πηγαίνω, αλλά ύστερα δεν θέλω να γυρίσω.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...





All things must pass
All things must pass away
All things must pass
None of life's strings can last
So, I must be on my way
And face another day

Now the darkness only stays the night-time
In the morning it will fade away
Daylight is good at arriving at the right time
It's not always going to be this grey 


'I think people who can truly live a life in music are telling the world, "You can have my love, you can have my smiles. Forget the bad parts, you don't need them. Just take the music, the goodness, because it's the very best, and it's the part I give most willingly."'

"It's being here now that's important. There's no past and there's no future. Time is a very misleading thing. All there is ever, is the now. We can gain experience from the past, but we can't relive it; and we can hope for the future, but we don't know if there is one."


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι θα γιορτάζετε στις 18 Ιουνίου, αλλά εγώ, όπως φαίνεται, θα γιορτάζω τα εβδομηκοστά γενέθλια του Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ.

Sir James Paul McCartney, MBE, Hon RAM, FRCM (born 18 June 1942) is an English musician, singer-songwriter and composer.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_McCartney


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2012)

Ω Θεέ μου, αναγκάζομαι να γράψω σε τούτο το νήμα...  Τέλος πάντων, όταν είδα ανάρτηση φαντάστηκα πως ήθελες σαν καλός μπιτλάκιας να γιορτάσεις τη μέρα που ηχογραφήθηκε το πρώτο μεταμπιτλικό κομμάτι:


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

...και, ενώ ο Πολ γιορτάζει σήμερα τα εβδομήντα του χρόνια, στο BBC δημοσιεύεται ένα ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα στα πενήντα χρόνια των Μπιτλς, με τίτλο «A Point of View: Why are the Beatles so popular 50 years on?».







Για την παραπάνω ιστορική φωτογραφία γράφει:
I'm looking at the picture now. It shows the Beatles, as they would remain, together, John, Paul, George and now at last Ringo in place at the drums, taken in that afternoon before one of their first public appearances on 22 August 1962. 

Το άρθρο θυμάται και το _Annus Mirabilis_ του Φίλιπ Λάρκιν (που όμως μιλάει για το πρώτο άλμπουμ, του 1963):

Sexual intercourse began
In nineteen sixty-three
(which was rather late for me) -
Between the end of the _Chatterley_ ban
And the Beatles' first LP.

Up to then there'd only been
A sort of bargaining,
A wrangle for the ring,
A shame that started at sixteen
And spread to everything.

Then all at once the quarrel sank:
Everyone felt the same,
And every life became
A brilliant breaking of the bank,
A quite unlosable game.

So life was never better than
In nineteen sixty-three
(Though just too late for me) -
Between the end of the _Chatterley_ ban
And the Beatles' first LP.


----------



## Earion (Nov 27, 2012)

*Let it Bean: The Beatles Abbey Road Recreated with Breakfast Food*






A day in the life of a food sculptor. Paul Baker was commissioned by Beefeater Grill to recreate a famous photo using food from the restaurant’s menu. So, after a hard day[FONT=&quot]’[/FONT]s night (actually four days), Paul came up with this rendition of Abbey Road, a masterpiece titled “Let It Bean”.

O Paul Baker κλήθηκε από τη βρετανική αλυσίδα εστιατορίων Beefeater Grill να αναδημιουργήσει τη διάσημη φωτογραφία από το άλμπουμ των Beatles “Abbey Road”, ως διαφήμιση για το νέο πρωινό μενού. Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν μόνο υλικά όπως λουκάνικα, μπέικον, αυγά, ντομάτες, κρουασάν, κρέπες, τοστ, φρέσκα και αποξηραμένα φρούτα, και, φυσικά, δημητριακά. Ειδική μέριμνα υπήρξε για τον Paul McCartney, που είναι χορτοφάγος, γι’ αυτό και φτιάχτηκε από μανιτάρια. (Artlandian)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ειδική μέριμνα υπήρξε για τον Paul McCartney, που είναι χορτοφάγος, γι’ αυτό και φτιάχτηκε από μανιτάρια.


Είμαστε αυτό που τρώμε... :devil:

...μα, ποιος τρώει μανιτάρια στο πρωινό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...μα, ποιος τρώει μανιτάρια στο πρωινό;




Διάφορα βρετανοειδή και ο πατέρας μου.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

...
Μια που θυμήθηκα τους _Υπέροχους Ληστές και τα κουλουβάχατα της Ιστορίας_ (): Dream Away, George Harrison:







Από τον ίδιο δίσκο, το _Gone Troppo_, Greece, για το χάζι του μπάμπλγκαμ:


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2014)

Αν βάλετε σήμερα στο Γκουγκλ τις λέξεις Beatles Ed Sullivan. θα δείτε ότι έχει γεμίσει το διαδίκτυο με αφιερώματα στην επίσκεψη των Beatles στην Αμερική πριν από 50 χρόνια και στην εμφάνισή τους στο Ed Sullivan Show. Μια πολύ καλή περιγραφή τού τι έγινε μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στη σελίδα του ίδιου του προγράμματος:

http://www.edsullivan.com/artists/the-beatles/

Με την ευκαιρία, ανακαλύπτω μια ασάφεια ως προς την προέλευση του όρου *γιεγιές* στη Βικιπαίδεια:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γιε-γιέ

Το ΛΝΕΓ (στο λήμμα *γεγές κ. γιεγιές* — σωστή μεν η πρώτη ορθογραφία, αλλά ασυνήθιστη) καταθέτει το εντελώς αβάσιμο «Ονοματοποιημένη λ. με εκφραστ. διπλασιασμό (_γε-γε-_)· πιθ. απόδ. τού αμερ. gee-gee».

Μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι οι γιεγιέδες ονομάστηκαν έτσι από το «She loves you, yeah yeah yeah».







Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται να έχει και το βίντεο *The Beatles on Ed Sullivan, February 9, 1964 - A Historical Retrospective*.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Το ΛΝΕΓ (στο λήμμα *γεγές κ. γιεγιές* — σωστή μεν η πρώτη ορθογραφία, αλλά ασυνήθιστη) καταθέτει το εντελώς αβάσιμο «Ονοματοποιημένη λ. με εκφραστ. διπλασιασμό (_γε-γε-_)· πιθ. απόδ. τού αμερ. gee-gee».



:blink: 

Ε, ναι, τι σχέση έχει το _gee-gee_ (το ντεντένι), η μωρουδιακή λέξη για το αλογάκι, με τους γιεγιέδες;
Ακόμα κι αν υπήρχε νοηματική σχέση, η ηχητική θα τη χάλαγε, γιατί άλλο το _γιε-γιε_ κι άλλο το _τζι-τζι_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2014)

Άλλα ψάχνεις, άλλα βρίσκεις... 

Die Beatles: _Sie liebt dich_






Die Beatles - _Komm Gib Mir Deine Hand_


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

Ευτυχώς δεν μεταγράφονται «πάγκακες».


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

...
*Hear Chrissie Hynde's Heartfelt Cover of the Beatles' 'Let It Be' 
*Kory Grow, _Rolling Stone,_ November 3, 2014

The track will appear on the Paul McCartney tribute compilation, 'The Art of McCartney,' due out later this month






Chrissie Hynde's reverent, heartfelt cover of the Beatles' "Let It Be," which will appear on the upcoming, star-studded Paul McCartney tribute comp _The Art of McCartney_, is now streaming online. The recording finds the Pretenders frontwoman stretching her delicate voice across lush textures of piano, gospel backup vocals and, at its apex, a full rock band, complete with a bluesy guitar solo; at its most delicate, Hynde sings over a Beatlesesque acoustic guitar part. A behind-the-scenes video revealed that the singer specifically chose "Let It Be," which _The Wall Street Journal_ premiered, as her contribution to the comp.




Spoiler











"'Let It Be' sounds like a hymn, and because it says 'mother Mary,' people assume it's a religious song, but it isn't," Beatles historian Mark Lewisohn said in a behind-the-scenes clip. "'Mother Mary' is Paul's mother Mary – his mother was Mary McCartney – and Paul was 26 when he wrote this. He was 14 when his mother died, so only 12 years earlier that she had died..... [In the song] he's in trouble, he's having a troubled moment, and his mother comes to him and says, 'Don't worry, son, everything will be all right. The answer will come. Let it be, let the answer be.'"

Elsewhere in the clip, Lewisohn also revealed that McCartney had originally offered the song to Aretha Franklin, but that the Beatles released their version first. "Let It Be" was the last single the group would release before its breakup.

_The Art of McCartney_ finds a number of notable musicians contributing their renditions of tracks from throughout the singer-songwriter's careers with the Beatles, Wings and his solo work. Bob Dylan, Kiss, Alice Cooper, Brian Wilson, Billy Joel, Willie Nelson and more all contributed recordings to the compilation. The full album, which comes in 34-track and 42-song editions, will come out on November 18th.

*The Art of McCartney: Artists*

*Track List:*
1. Billy Joel - "Maybe I'm Amazed"
2. Bob Dylan - "Things We Said Today"
3. Heart - "Band on the Run"
4. Steve Miller - "Junior's Farm"
5. Yusuf Islam - "The Long and Winding Road"
6. Harry Connick, Jr. - "My Love"
7. Brian Wilson - "Wanderlust"
8. Corinne Bailey Rae - "Bluebird"
9. Willie Nelson - "Yesterday"
10. Jeff Lynne - "Junk"
11. Barry Gibb - "When I'm 64"
12. Jamie Cullum - "Every Night"
13. Kiss - "Venus and Mars"/"Rock Show"
14. Paul Rodgers - "Let Me Roll It"
15. Roger Daltrey - "Helter Skelter"
16. Def Leppard - "Helen Wheels"
17. The Cure, featuring James McCartney - "Hello Goodbye"
18. Billy Joel - "Live and Let Die"
19. Chrissie Hynde - "Let It Be"
20. Cheap Trick's Robin Zander and Rick Nielsen - "Jet"
21. Joe Elliott - "Hi Hi Hi"
22. Heart - "Letting Go"
23. Steve Miller - "Hey Jude"
24. Owl City - "Listen to What the Man Said"
25. Perry Farrell - "Got to Get You Into My Life"
26. Dion - "Drive My Car"
27. Allen Toussaint - "Lady Madonna"
28. Dr. John - "Let 'Em In"
29. Smokey Robinson - "So Bad"
30. The Airborne Toxic Event - "No More Lonely Nights"
31. Alice Cooper - "Eleanor Rigby"
32. Toots Hibbert with Sly & Robbie - "Come and Get It"
33. B.B. King - "On the Way"
34. Sammy Hagar - "Birthday"

*Bonus Tracks:*
1. Robert Smith - "C Moon"
2. Booker T. Jones - "Can't Buy Me Love"
3. Ronnie Spector - "P.S. I Love You"
4. Darlene Love - "All My Loving"
5. Ian McCulloch - "For No One"
6. Peter, Bjorn and John - "Put It There"
7. Wanda Jackson - "Run Devil Run"
8. Alice Cooper - "Smile Away"


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

...
Hello, Goodbye - The Cure featuring James McCartney







Eleanor Rigby - Alice Cooper


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2014)

The Art of McCartney, the art of the Beatles, the art of their producers. Γιά να δούμε τι θα δούμε. Η Κρίσι Χάιντ, όσο προχωρά το τραγούδι και ζεσταίνεται, ακούγεται και πιο νέα, σαν να ηχογράφησε το τραγούδι τον καιρό που ξεκινούσε. Εκλεκτή εκτέλεση. Κιουρ και Άλις Κούπερ δεν προσθέτουν καμιά ωριμότητα στις δικές τους εκτελέσεις. Μετά δυσκολίας βρήκα στο YouTube το πρωτότυπο Hello, Goodbye, με τις σωστές μουσικές ισορροπίες, στο σωστό στέρεο. Ίσως αυτό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-hUdSV554E Δεν έψαξα για καλύτερο. Φαίνεται ωστόσο η πολλή δουλειά που έχει γίνει για να μην ακούγεται σαν μια πρόχειρη εκτέλεση σ’ ένα στούντιο. Για την Eleanor Rigby, ποιος θα ξεπεράσει τη δεύτερη ίσως καλύτερη εκτέλεση, εκείνη του Ρέι Τσαρλς; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH81RJtakRU


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2015)

...
*Can you name the missing word from each Beatles song title?*

60 τίτλοι, 60 λέξεις, με όριο 7 λεπτά. Μία λέξη δε βρήκα, τη διπλή στο «__ __ Me». Oh, please!

Τι μπελάς αυτό το πάνω κάτω, ήτανε και βαρύς ο στίβος, μου 'πεσαν βαριά και τ' αγριογούρουνα...


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2015)

...
*The Fab 50: The Beatles' 50 Greatest Guitar Moments*

In 2014, on the 50th anniversary of the Beatles' arrival in the United States (and legendary February 1964 appearance on the _Ed Sullivan Show_), _Guitar World_ celebrated the 50 best guitar moments from the band's hit-making history.

The Beatles were such talented songwriters that it’s easy to overlook the fact that their music has some great—and occasionally groundbreaking—guitar work.

In assembling this list, we looked beyond our personal favorite songs and reflected on where John Lennon, George Harrison and Paul McCartney showed their talents as guitarists, whether in a solo, a riff, a technique or by their astute selection of instrument and arrangement.

For some songs, we’ve gone a step further and analyzed the guitar work to give you insights into the magic that makes these moments so special. Enjoy! 

[...]

*01. “The End”*
*Abbey Road (1969)
*
A song called “The End” might seem an ironic place to start a list of the Beatles’ 50 greatest guitar moments. But the round-robin solos that bring the track to its exhilarating peak are without question the group’s most powerful statement expressed through the guitar.

Here, for a mere 35 seconds, three childhood friends and longtime band mates—Paul McCartney, George Harrison and John Lennon—trade licks on a song that represents, musically and literally, the Beatles’ last stand as a rock group before they broke up the following year. “The End” is the grand finale in the medley of tunes that make up much of _Abbey Road_’s second side.

As such, it’s designed to deliver maximum emotional punch, and it succeeds completely, thanks in great part to the sound of McCartney, Harrison and Lennon rocking out on their guitars, as they did in their first, embryonic attempts to make rock and roll some 12 years earlier.

“They knew they had to finish the album up with something big,” recalls Geoff Emerick, the famed Abbey Road engineer who worked on the 1969 album.

“Originally, they couldn’t decide if John or George would do the solo, and eventually they said, ‘Well, let’s have the three of us do the solo.’ It was Paul’s song, so Paul was gonna go first, followed by George and John. It was unbelievable. And it was all done live and in one take.”

Much of the song’s power comes from the sense that the Beatles are making up their solos spontaneously, playing off one another in the heat of the moment. As it turns out, that’s partly accurate.

“They’d worked out roughly what they were going to do for the solos,” Emerick says, “but the execution of it was just superb. It sounds spontaneous. When they were done, everyone beamed. I think in their minds they went back to their youths and those great memories of working together.”






G for great, G for guitar, G for George.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

Εδώ ίσως πρέπει να μαρτυρήσω το σκοτεινό μυστικό της νεότητάς μου (μουαχαχαχαχα). 
Μεγάλωσα σε σπίτι που αυτό εδώ το χαλάκι το χρησιμοποιούσαμε κανονικά, μέχρι που εξαφανίστηκε σε κάποιο ξεκαθάρισμα αφού εγώ ήμουνα ήδη ΗΒ- προς μεγάλη ανακούφιση όσων βγάζουν σπυράκια με τις κιτσαρίες, αλλά το ιντερνέτιο με πληροφορεί ότι το συγκεκριμένο μπορείς να το αγοράσει σήμερα σε τρισάθλια κατάσταση έναντι ιδιαίτερα καλού ποσού, αν σκεφτούμε τί αγοράζουμε (150-200 λίραι βλέπω)




Τα κωμικά της υπόθεσης:
Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουνα σε προσχολική ηλικία να μου εξηγεί ο παππούς μου ότι οι τέσσερις ασώματες κεφαλές της εικόνας είναι οι... (εδώ μάλλον παράκουσα γιατί έλεγα για καιρό οι Μπίκλες ή μάλλον επειδή δεν είχα και δόντια, οι Μπίκλεθ), ήτοι ο Τζων, ο Πωλ, ο Τζωρτζ κλπ. Ναι, όντως, είχε γίνει οικογενειακό παιχνίδι, ποιος είναι αυτός, μικρή SBE;
Τώρα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο παππούς μου δεν ήταν κανένας μεσόκοπος της δεκαετίας του '60 που παλιμπαίδιζε με τους γιεγιέδες. Απλά ήταν τόσο μεγάλο το πολιτισμικό σοκ στις ΗΠΑ που το κατάλαβαν κι οι γονείς της τότε νεολαίας. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, πριν κάτι μήνες ήταν Λονδίνο η μητέρα μου και πετύχαμε στην τηλεόραση ένα αφιέρωμα-συναυλία στα 50 χρόνια από το σώου του Εντ Σάλιβαν, κι εκεί ανακάλυψα τα εξής άγνωστα για μένα: 
α. η μητέρα μου ήξερε τους στίχους από όλα τα άσματα
β. ο αγαπημένος της Μπητλ (Μπικλ; ) ήταν ο Ρίνγκο κι αυτό διότι όπως εξήγησε ήταν ο πιο γλεντζές, ο πιο χορευταράς επί σκηνής κι ο πιο προσιτός στους θαυμαστές. Δεν πα να λένε οι υπόλοιποι για ταλέντο στη σύνθεση ή για βαριές φιλοσοφίες, ο λαός θέλει αυτόν που ψυχαγωγεί το κοινό. 
γ. όταν ήμουνα μικρή έκανε ότι δεν την ενδιέφερε η μουσική γιατί στο Ελλάντα οι συνομήλικοί της το παίζανε σοβαροί γονείς και νόμιζε ότι έτσι έπρεπε να κάνει κι αυτή. Βέβαια, σοβαροί- ξεσοβαροί γονείς, όλοι οι φίλοι μου έχουν αναμνήσεις με τους γονείς τους να παλιμπαιδίζουν* και να ξεβιδώνονται στο χορό αντί να αφήνουν τόπο στα εξάχρονα. 
Αυτό που δεν έμαθα ήταν ποιός αγόρασε το πατάκι, αλλά αυτό μάλλον θα το βάλουμε στις θαυματουργές εμφανίσεις. 

* όλα σχετικά είναι, τότε οι γονείς μου ήταν 35άρηδες.


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> ... εδώ μάλλον παράκουσα γιατί έλεγα για καιρό οι Μπίκλες ή μάλλον επειδή δεν είχα και δόντια, οι Μπίκλεθ, ήτοι ο Τζων, ο Πωλ, ο Τζωρτζ κλπ. Ναι, όντως, είχε γίνει οικογενειακό παιχνίδι, ποιος είναι αυτός, μικρή SBE;
> ...



All coogethew now - The Beakleth 






(Bom bom bom) Thail the thhip
(Bompa bom) Tthop the cwee
(Bompa bom) Thkip the wope
(Bompa bom) Look ak me


Yellow Thubmaween


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2015)

Earion said:


> *Let it Bean: The Beatles Abbey Road Recreated with Breakfast Food*
> ...
> A day in the life of a food sculptor. ...



A day in the life of a comic curios collector. Here comes the fun:






Abbey Road revisited Hergéed.







Abbey Road Uderzoed.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2017)

daeman said:


> A day in the life of a comic curios collector.
> ...
> Abbey Road revisited Hergéed.
> ...
> Abbey Road Uderzoed.



Abbey Road vanGoghed, starry-nighted by the Vincent van Gogh Museum:


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2018)

Max Dalton


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2018)

Σε συνέχεια του #23:

Το Χρηστικό αποδίδει την προέλευση του γεγέ / γιεγιέ στο γαλλικό yéyé. Αμφιβάλλω αν το γαλλικό ποπ & ροκ έφερε τη λέξη, αλλά, ακόμα κι αν έχει έτσι, το γαλλικό yéyé προήλθε από το αμερικανοαγγλικό yeah-yeah.

Επιβάλλεται να δείτε αυτό το φρέσκο βιντεάκι με τον Πολ στο αυτοκίνητο του Τζέιμς Κόρντεν. Προσέξτε την ιστορία με τον πατέρα του μετά το 8ο λεπτό!


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2020)

...
39 Beatles songs in this picture


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2020)

Τι ωραίο κουίζ!
Μια προσπάθεια, από κάτω προς τα πάνω. Σημείωσα και εμφανείς αναπαραστάσεις που δεν μπορώ να βρω, π.χ. τους δύο τύπους που πέφτουν ο ένας στον άλλο (come together?).
1. She's leaving home
2. Here, there and everywhere
3. Penny Lane
4. I'm the walrus
5. A hard day's night
6. I'm only sleeping
7. Fixing a hole
8. Hello goodbye
9. When I'm sixty-four
10. Birthday
11. ...
12. ...
13. Octopus's garden
14. Yellow submarine
15. Help!
16. While my guitar gently weeps
17. Mean Mr. Mustard
18. Polythene Pam
19. Dr. Robert
20. Lovely Rita 
21. Taxman
22. ...
23. Hey bulldog
24. Being for the benefit of Mr. Kite
25. Revolution
26. Maxwell's silver hammer
27. Strawberry fields for ever
28. Helter skelter
29. Her majesty
30. She came in through the bathroom window
31. Blackbird
32. ...
33. Magical Mystery Tour
34. Here comes the sun
35. The fool on the hill


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2020)

Εναλλακτικά I'm so tired δίπλα στο 5 και 6
To 22 (τα λουλουδάκια for rent): Eleanor Rigby
Drive my car δίπλα στο Magical Mystery Tour


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2020)

Πίσω από τον Taxman, Eight days a week


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2020)

Πάνω αριστερά, Glass onion.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2020)

Εξαιρετική ικανότητα ανάκλησης! (Νομίζω ότι το Glass Onion δεν θα το έβρισκα ποτέ!) Γέλασα πολύ με μερικά, αλλά το κυριότερο συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω τα γυαλιά μου. (Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι, δυο χρόνια που έκανα το Penguin, ένα από τα κύρια βοηθήματά μου ήταν το Compact OED, που το διάβαζα χωρίς τον φακό...)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2020)

Είμαι μπητλάς, τι να κάνουμε!
Τώρα είδα και το Twist and shout (αρ. 12 στη λίστα μου, για το 11 καταλήγω πλέον στο Come together)


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2020)

...
+ Piggies: τρία κεφάλια γουρουνιών στο βαν που απομακρύνεται πάνω και στο κέντρο
+ Norwegian Wood πίσω από το βαν

Έχω και λυσάρι, αλλά δεν το κοίταξα ακόμα, γιατί μ' αρέσει να ψάχνω.

Μαρίνο, :up:

Βρήκα κι άλλο ένα, με 100 τραγούδια. :devil:


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2020)

Α μπράβο!
Υπάρχει και λυσάρι; Αφού βρήκα ό,τι μπόρεσα να βρω έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα αλλά βρήκα μόνο άλλους σαν κι εμένα. Νομίζω είμαι ο μόνος που έπιασε την Polythene Pam :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2020)

Ticket to ride


----------



## Marinos (Jun 9, 2020)

Μπράβο!
Νομίζω η μόνη μου απορία πια είναι οι πάπιες στη λιμνούλα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2020)

Κάποιοι άλλοι λένε ότι η πάπια με τη σακούλα στο κεφάλι είναι...



Spoiler


----------



## Marinos (Jun 9, 2020)

nickel said:


> Κάποιοι άλλοι λένε ότι η πάπια με τη σακούλα στο κεφάλι είναι...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Χμμμφ...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2020)

daeman said:


> Έχω και λυσάρι, αλλά δεν το κοίταξα ακόμα, γιατί μ' αρέσει να ψάχνω.


Daeman το λυσάρι τι λέει για τις πάπιες; Θα τρελαθώ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Daeman το λυσάρι τι λέει για τις πάπιες; Θα τρελαθώ!





Spoiler



01 GLASS ONION
02 SHE CAME IN THROUGH THE BATHROOM WINDOW
03 EIGHT DAYS A WEEK
04 BLACKBIRD
05 HERE COMES THE SUN
06 THE LONG AND WINDING ROAD
07 DRIVE MY CAR
08 NORWEGIAN WOOD
09 HELTER SKELTER
10 HER MAJESTY
11 THE FOOL ON THE HILL
12 DR ROBERT
13 LOVELY RITA
14 TAXMAN
15 BACK IN THE U.S.S.R.
16 STRAWBERRY FIELDS FOREVER
17 BABY, YOU'RE A RICHMAN
18 BABY'S IN BLACK
19 WHEN I GET HOME
20 DEVIL IN HER HEART
21 MAXWELL'S SILVER HAMMER
22 WHILE MY GUITAR GENTLY WEEPS
23 TICKET TO RIDE
24 OCTOPUS'S GARDEN
25 YELLOW SUBMARINE
26 I'M DOWN


27 YOU WON'T SEE ME


Spoiler



28 FIXING A HOLE
29 HELLO, GOODBYE
30 COME TOGETHER
31 TWIST AND SHOUT
32 CARRY THAT WEIGHT
33 GOOD MORNING, GOOD MORNING
34 I'M ONLY SLEEPING
35 I AM THE WALRUS
36 BIRTHDAY
37 PENNY LANE
38 HERE, THERE AND EVERYWHERE
39 SHE'S LEAVING HOME


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2020)

Χμ... Είναι πιστοποιημένο τώρα αυτό, ας πούμε; Δηλαδή δεν είναι Mean Mr Mustard/Polythene Pam τα δυο μωρά στα καρότσια αλλά το Baby you're a rich man; Μάλιστα! 
Ντρέπομαι που μου ξέφυγε το Carry that weight.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Χμ... Είναι πιστοποιημένο τώρα αυτό, ας πούμε;



Πιστοποιημένο; Μπα. Λίστα συγκεντρωμένη από φορουμέλη είναι, σαν τη δική μας:

http://www.dmbeatles.com/forums/index.php?topic=9512.0

https://www.reddit.com/r/beatles/comments/fuz8ei/there_are_39_beatles_songs_in_this_picture_who/

Σαν λυσάρι ανεπίσημο από σημειώσεις μαθητών, όχι από εκδότη.
Ας πούμε, το Piggies δεν το έχει, ενώ είναι ξεκάθαρα αυτό.
They're both over- and under-reading it.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2020)

Και δυόμισι χρόνια χωρίς τον Avicii:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Earion (Dec 8, 2020)

Where were you when John Lennon was killed? What was your reaction?

Σαράντα ακριβώς. Στρογγυλός αριθμός. Πώς μπορείς να περιγράψεις σε σημερινούς σαραντάρηδες τι μπορεί να σήμαινε για σένα ο θάνατος του Τζων Λέννον;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336257398437253120


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2020)

Λίγες μέρες πέρασαν από τη θλιβερή επέτειο... Μοίρα καλή έδωσε τουλάχιστον 40 δημιουργικά χρόνια παραπάνω στον Πολ Μακάρντεϊ. Στο McCartney III (όπως και στα McCartney I και McCartney II) ο μουσικός γράφει κάθε τραγούδι παίζοντας το βασικό μουσικό όργανο για το οποίο έγραψε το κομμάτι και στη συνέχεια ηχογραφεί τα άλλα όργανα που θέλει αποπάνω. Γεμίζουν εύκολα έτσι οι μέρες της καραντίνας.

Μου άρεσε η παρουσίαση του άλμπουμ στο AllMusic. Το ακούω ευχάριστα και σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να ξεχωρίζω κομμάτια. Το Deep Deep Feeling σίγουρα έχει τη μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2021)

The Muppets-cum-Beatles in "Letter B"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464360027397967878
https://muppet.fandom.com/wiki/Letter_B

When I find I can't remember
What comes after
"A" and before "C,"
My mother always whispers
"Letter B."

She told me "B" starts
"Big" and "bird" and
"Ball" and "bat" and "battery."
Yes, buh-buh-buh-buh-buh means
Letter B

Letter B, letter B, letter B, letter B
She whispers "Buh-buh-buh means Letter B."

And when I feel downhearted
Mother whispers
"B" words constantly
Like "bib," "Bob," "Bulb," and "bubble,"
Letter B

Now in my hour of darkness
There's a sound I know will comfort me
It's the buh-buh-buh-buh-buh of
Letter B

Letter B, letter B, letter B, letter B
My mother whispers "B" words
Letter B
Letter B, letter B, letter B, letter B
Bless the "buh-buh" sound of
Letter B

Letter B - The Beetles (Lemon Records)


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2021)

Ο Παύλος Τσίμας ξεκίνησε σήμερα την πρωινή του εκπομπή με το _Here Comes The Sun_, που έγραψε ο Τζορτζ Χάρισον. Σήμερα ήταν είκοσι χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Τζορτζ. Δυστυχώς, και πάνω από 52 από την κυκλοφορία του τραγουδιού. Είναι πάντως από τα τραγούδια που αρκούν οι πρώτες απλές νότες του για να σου φτιάξουν όμορφη διάθεση — τουλάχιστον αν δεν σου συμβαίνει κάτι πολύ στραβό.


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Marinos (Jan 29, 2022)

Λείπει ένας βρόχος "Hey Jude" στο "na" όμως.


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2022)

Marinos said:


> Λείπει ένας βρόχος "Hey Jude" στο "na" όμως.


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2022)

Ο Πολ ΜακΚάρτνεϊ (Paul McCartney) πολυβραβευμένος τραγουδοποιός και μέλος των θρυλικών Beatles στις 18 Ιουνίου γιορτάζει τα 80 του χρόνια. Με αφορμή τα γενέθλια του διάσημου «Σκαθαριού» το Αρχείο της ΕΡΤ παρουσιάζει μια μοναδική φωτογραφία των Beatles κατά τη διάρκεια επίσκεψης του συγκροτήματος στην Ελλάδα.
Οι Beatles στην Αράχωβα, φωτογραφίζονται μαζί με Έλληνες παραδοσιακούς οργανοπαίκτες, τον Ιούλιο του 1967. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τη Συλλογή Αριστοτέλη Σαρρηκώστα του Αρχείου της ΕΡΤ.

https://www.facebook.com/ERTarchive...cZx5vipe8dr5DpcgtTT2twT38dydsURQxc5vYJ5NQbRSl


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2022)

*Rock 'n' Roll: Best of the Beatles* (ΤΙΜΕ Magazine, Friday, Dec. 31, 1965)

The record jacket reads *Best of the Beatles*, and it was a hot seller in the Christmas rush—or at least it was before it was brought up at a New York State Bureau of Consumer Frauds' hearing. Despite the billing, the album does not contain a collection of the best of the Beatles' hits—or even a single song by the Beatles.

Yet, in a way, Savage Records could justify the title of its album. "Best" refers to Peter Best, the drummer who was indeed "of the Beatles" during the scruffy, scrambling days when John, George and Paul were plucking from pub to pub. Then just as the lightning (now estimated to be worth $10 million) began to strike, Best was bounced in favor of Ringo.
[...]

https://www.discogs.com/release/4848805-Peter-Best-Best-Of-The-Beatles


----------

